# any good dealers in the south



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im looking at buying a 2009-2011 ranger xp and having trouble finding dealers with decent pricing. if you know of any dealers or a buddy with one for sale LMK. i also have 2 brutes i would be willing to work a deal on a trade.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you call road and track?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

no all i have called is dealers that are local to me.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Man all I can say is if u want to talk to someone about the sxs I wouldn't go to Vicksburg lawn and tracter. All they want is ur money not to talk or help u.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Idk how far you are from GA but Offroad Powersports of tifton GA makes great deals .. They work with people .. Look them up on google.. Promise u wont be disappointed .


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well Idk if got gear is any closer but they told me if I get them a price they would try and match it on my brute but I hate dealing with them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there a Polaris place in Brookhaven? I know the kawi dealer there is cool.

I can check on prices here in T-Town if you want. You can come hang out one weekend and pick it up.. haha


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Road and track in brookhavan is a kawi Polaris and Suzuki dealer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well there ya go! I've always heard good stuff about them. I would have bought from them but they didnt have a Candy Thunder Blue, no one did... so I just bought red, and bought local since I was just getting a red one. Paid a little bit more but, not enough to warrent making the drive down there.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I went there cause mine was 7100 cause the color I got and got gear wanted 9 for the same bike


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Abernathys at Union City, Tn is the best price I have seen. Ask for Daniel hes a good salesman. Tell him Perry Beyer sent you.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

road an track in brookhaven will do you right thats where i got my brute an lil suk at and everyone i know with a polaris sxs bought them there,,,,passed by there saturday an they have a custom general lee razor out front


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

They usually keep a razor painted up like that they had a lsu one when I bought my brute


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah jon if you don't mind either check on a price or post the number so I can call em up. 

I'm looking for an 09 but if they have a good deal on 10 or 11's then thatll work. Might even give you a reason to go test drive some.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

sloboy said:


> road an track in Brookhaven, MS


I called and talked to some guy (jimbo?? maybe) today right at closing for a min. He said $10,300 for 2011 800 Ranger XP and $11,500 for 2011 800 Ranger Crew didnt get into details on if that was OTD but that either way it sounds like a pretty good price to me.

Need to call back and see if they would take a 2006 Brute 650i with snorks and pipe in on trade in and about how much they would give. If any one knows somebody looking for one then send them my way. I also have my 801 for sale too, both are in good shape.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Idk how far you are from GA but Offroad Powersports of tifton GA makes great deals .. They work with people .. Look them up on google.. Promise u wont be disappointed .


 
Thats who i was going to suggest. Their # is (229) 387-7843


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

when does polaris release the 2012 models? I may wait until they come out and then get a left over '11


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tuscaloosa Powersports 205-462-1010


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

For anybody looking for prices. New 2012 models release in sept. 2011

Tuscaloosa Powersports in Tuscaloosa, AL (205)462-1010
$11000 OTD

Road and track in Brookhavan, MS (601)835-3305
$10500 plus tax and title (Approx. $11262) 

Got Gear in Ridgland, MS (601)206-8880
$11600 OTD


----------



## jmoore2006 (Feb 10, 2011)

not sure if anyone has tried T & R outdoors in corinth ms. but call and ask for brian. tell him where you are from the forum. he is in parts but he will hook you up.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Great Dealer......*

Best Dealer I have seen........



utu said:


> Abernathys at Union City, Tn is the best price I have seen. Ask for Daniel hes a good salesman. Tell him Perry Beyer sent you.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

update Road and Track has them for $10,000 plus tax and title which equals $10790 for MS residents

Going to get one this weekend more than likely. I really want the Black LE but all the have is base red, base green, Camo and Red LE

Decisions decisions


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Tell them since they dont have the color you want your not giving them a dime over 10k. lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

picking up the limited edition black on saturday. Wish I still had my 29.5 laws :flames:

Maybe I can talk jon into making a SxS section now  HINT HINT


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Prices at Abernathys Union City,Tn
http://www.abernathycycles.com/default.asp?page=xNewInventory&make=Polaris&vtype=300


----------

